# Aufkleber / Schild gesucht



## Tobias2k9 (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo ein Kunde hat folgenden Mangel:

 [FONT=&quot]... [/FONT]To signal that the supply of the electrical cabinet is done from below.


Also das die Schaltschrankzuleitung von unten kommt soll gekennzeichnet werden, nur habe ich nach so einem Schild/Aufkleber gesucht jedoch ohne Erfolg. Habt ihr sowas schonmal gesehen ?

MfG

Tobias


----------



## Homer79 (26 Januar 2009)

Selber drucken?

Gruß


----------



## Tobias2k9 (26 Januar 2009)

Die Anlage befindet sich in Frankreich und es wurde von einem Französischen TÜV-Bemängelt (Apave). Wenn wir die drucken würden wäre das etwas lächerlich weil die ja wahrscheinlich ein genormtes Warn/Hinweis-Schild meinen...


----------



## Homer79 (26 Januar 2009)

als genormtes Zeichen hab ich soetwas auch noch nicht geshen, aber so lächerlich finde ich das nicht. Es gibt ja Ordentliche gelbe bedruckbare Vorlagen (auch ölbeständige etc.) und mit nem Blitz oder so und dem Hinweis sieht es auch professionell aus.
Wir drucken solch spezielle Hinweise bei uns auch selber, es wird ja sicherlich nicht für jede Anwendung oder jeden Hinweis einen "genormeten" Aufkleber geben.


Viele Grüße


----------



## jabba (26 Januar 2009)

Wieso ist das auf englisch wenn die Anlage in frankreich steht.

Ich habe auch vom Apave des öfteren solche Mängel bekommen, z.B. bei der Einspeisung von Sicherungen, muss in Frankreich von oben erfolgen.
Da reichte es aus dieses Schild gravieren zu lassen, hab das damal mit weisser Schrift auf roten Grund gemacht.


----------



## Tobias2k9 (26 Januar 2009)

Ja klar nein so meinte ich das nicht mit lächerlich, aber was soll auf dem gelben Schild sein ? Vlt ein Kabel mit nem Schaltschrank worauf gekennzeichnet ist das die Zuleitung von unten kommt ? Dachte nur es gibt was fertiges für diesen Anwendugsfall aber wenn man nichts findet komm ich wohl nicht um so eine Lösung drumrum.

@jabba: Wollte euch kein Französisch antuen...Ja Apave spinnt irgendwie was die an "Mägneln" feststellen ist teilweise totaler schwachsinn.

lg

tobias


----------



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2009)

wenn es nicht selber gedruckt sein soll nimm z.b. http://www.zeunert-schilder.de/ ... von solchen anbietern gibt es tausende!

[schlechtes französisch]
Alimentation électrique par le bas!
[/schlechtes französisch]​


----------



## Tobias2k9 (26 Januar 2009)

Versorgung mit Strom durch den Boden!  danke

Ja dann werde ich auf so einen Internetdienst zurückgreifen. Kann man dort vlt. auch eine Zeichnung in das Schild gravieren lassen ?


----------



## jabba (26 Januar 2009)

Ja Apave ist Apave, da lohnt keine Diskussion, obwohl irgendwie hatte ich mal was von EU-Normen gehört *ROFL*

Ich musste bei den Sicherungen folgendes schreiben




> Attention ! Apparails azimentés par le bas


----------

